# 2008 ADGA Goat Milk Cheese Competition Winners



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners of the 2008 ADGA Goat Milk Cheese Competition!! 

2008 American Dairy Goat Association Goat Milk Cheese Competition
Capricopia Rohnert Park California

1. Unflavored Soft Cheese
Amateur
1st Neshaminy Acres Fromage Blanc-Maxine Plummer
2nd AlmadeLuna Dairy-Ellen Ochoa
3rd MV Cheesery-Plain Chevre
Commercial
1st Geiss-Jay Sommer
2nd Dairy Air Chevre-Lois Reichert
3rd Chevre-Tina Moller

2. Flavored Soft Cheese
Amateur
1st Neshaminy Acres Herb Fromage Blanc-Maxine Plummer
2nd Neshaminy Acres Sweet Pepper Fromage Blanc-Maxine Plummer
3rd Almadeluna Fresh Dill-Ellen Ochoa
Commercial
1st Coeur de la crème Garlic and Chive-Veronica Baetje
2nd Herb de Provence -Tina Moller
3rd Chevre in Olive Oil-Caitlyn Owen Hunter

3. Unflavored Surface Mold Ripened Cheese
Amateur
1st Crottin-Richard Grossman
2nd Fumaillou Blue-Erika Scharfen
Commercial
1st Sainte Geneviere-Veronica Baetje
2nd Redwood Hill Farm Camellia-Jennifer Bice
3rd Rivers Edge Siltcoos-Patricia Morford

4. Flavored Surface Mold Ripened Cheese
No Amateur entries
Commercial
1st Rivers Edge Sunset Bay-Patricia Morford
2nd Bloomsdale-Veronica Baetje
3rd Rivers Edge Yaquina Bay Rave-Patricia Morford

7.Unflavored Blue Veined Cheese
1st Black and Blue-Firefly Farms


9. Unflavored Fresh Mozzerella
Amateur
1st Fresh Mozzarella-Elisabeth Mabie
Commercial
1st Fresh Mozzarella-Red Rock Specialty Cheese
2nd Mozzarella-Tina Moller

10. Flavored Fresh Mozzarella Cheese
Amateur
1st Old McGoesers Smoked Jalapeno-Donna Goeser

11. Unflavored Feta Cheese

Amateur
1st Unflavored Feta-Ellen Chanterelle
2nd York Feta-Cynthia Wilson
2nd MV Cheesery Shredded Feta-Joseph Crosby
3rd Hilltop Feta -Karen Von Dollen
Commercial
1st Black Mesa Ranch Fresh Feta-David Heininger
2nd Dairy Air Classic Feta-Lois Reichert
3rd Redwood Hills Raw Feta-Jennifer Bice

12. Flavored Feta Cheese
Amateur
1st York Feta Tomato Basil Garlic-Cynthia Wilson
2nd My Big Fat Greek Cheese-Karen Von Dollen
3rd Feta Spinach Dip-Cindy Russell
Commercial
1st Dairy Air Basil Feta-Lois Reichert
2nd Split Creek Marinated Feta-Evin J Evans
3rd Bonnie Blue Farm Hickory Smoked Feta-Gayle Tanner

13. Unflavored Pasta Filata type
Commercial
1st Black Mesa Ranch Boule-David Heininger

15. Unflavored Washed Rind Cheese
Commercial
1st Haystack Mountain Red Cloud-Maureen Reagan
2nd St Bridget-Caitlyn Owen Hunter
3rd Cabra LaMancha-Firefly Farms



16. Flavored Washed Rind Cheese
Commercial
1st Redwood Hill Gravenstein Gold-Jennifer Bice

17. Unflavored Semi-Soft Cheese
Amateur
1st Capri Crumbles-Karen Von Dollen
Commercial
1st Bonnie Blue Farm Tanasi Tomme-Gayle Tanner
2nd Monterey Jack-Red Rock Specialty Cheese
3rd Cheddar-Red Rock Specialty Cheese

18.Flavored Semi Soft Cheeses
Amateur
1st Festival of Flowers-Richard Grossman
Commercial
1st Mt Sterling Country Jack Dill-Mt Sterling
2nd Mt Sterling Black Olive and Balsamic Vinegar-Mt Sterling
3rd Caraway Gouda-Nancy Knigga

19.Unflavored Hard Cheese
Amateur
1st MV Cheesery Gouda-Joseph Crosby
2nd Laurie Carlson
3rd Laurie Carlson
3rd Brick-Richard Grossman
Commercial
1st Bonnie Blue Parker- Gayle Tanner
2nd Somherset-Jay Sommer
3rd Fraga Farm Goat Cheese-Janice Neilson

20.Flavored Hard Cheese
Commercial
Pepper Jack-Eileen Maddox

22. Salted Butter
Amateur
1.Jodi Blackwell

24. Unflavored Yogurt
Amateur
1st Yogurt Acropolis-Karen Von Dollen
Commercial
1st Redwood Hill Plain Yogurt-Jennifer Bice
25. Flavored Yogurt
Amateur
1st Yogurt Aloha-Karen Von Dollen
Commercial
1st Redwood Hills Blueberry Yogurt-Jennifer Bice
2nd Split Creek Yogurt-Evin J Evans

26. Unflavored Fermented Milk
Amateur
1st Villi Piima-Laurie Smith
Commercial
1st Redwood Hill Traditional Kefir-Jennifer Bice

27. Flavored Fermented Milk
Commercial
1st Redwood Hill Blueberry Pomegranate Kefir-Jennifer Bice

28.Confections
Amateur
1st Thistecroft Ambrosia-Kris Lewis
2nd Lucky Penny Farm Cajeta
3rd Choco Chevre Ganache Rummy Cranberries-Ellen Chanterelle
Commercial
1st Belgian Truffles-Kristopher Noiseux

Best In Show Amateur Division
Neshaminy Acres Herb Fromage Blanc-Maxine Plummer
Reserve Best in Show Amateur Division
Neshaminy Acres Fromage Blanc-Maxine Plummer

Best in Show Commercial Division
Bonnie Blue Farm Parker-Gayle Parker
Reserve Best in Show Commercial Division
Sainte Genevieve-Veronica Baetje


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

:handclap Congratulations. I just wish I was there to sample some of the work! :biggrin
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Boy me too! (sampling) 
Congratulations !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Sampling would be great! I didn't enter this year but just reading through the categories inspires me. Hmmmm maybe next year...

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't do it this year either. But next year I will. I swear.  I'll be your cheering team for you to enter too. 
Don't they give reviews/critiques on your cheese too, kinda like L.A. but for cheese?
Megan


----------

